# Slimdaddy and forum members we got you buddy, check in thread



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Ok warriors, I posted this as a reporting thread for Slimdaddy or anyone else needing our thoughts or prayers. We always say, "I will be praying for you slimdaddy", but how does he know how often or when. Let's show him the support right here. Every time you say a prayer or think of him post it here. You can share your thoughts in whole or simply say, "Check" or "Thinking of you Slim". I'd like to see this thread pile up the post and last as long as needed with daily support. Let's show our fellow fishermen we fight for our own!

If you have a need for prayer or support feel free to add your name to this thread by posting : ADD ME. If you want to say why ok if not Ok. I wish I had thought of this sooner and posted for others in need, but sorry I didn't. I think of many like Lazy8, trucked and others who have asked for help, so don't be offended because I started this for Slimdaddy it's for all.

As for me I am praying, but if you're not a person of prayer then please still offer support in some helpful thoughts.

Dear Father, In the name of your son Jesus, I lift up Slimdaddy before your throne. Lord I plead for your compassion and mercy of healing for Slimdaddy. Just as you have taught us to LOVE we love our brother in Christ. We cannot see every plan you have, but believe you work all things out for good. We know you can heal him and plead for your blessing to do so. We praise you for all you have already done and ask that even if this is a new path Slimdaddy must walk, you walk it with him. In all praise to our Lord Jesus, Amen

"Check"


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thinking of you Slim.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

What happened to Slim?


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

Check,


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thinking and praying of and for you, Slim. Also your family.
Thanks to the OGFers for lifting me up thru some rough times.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

ya13ya03 said:


> Prayers sent.


Praying for all that need Gods grace .Prayers are powerful and work . I have had many prayers answered in the last couple years . May Gods will be done


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

check


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I just watched his recent videos posted less than a week ago. Not sure what happened but I sent my prayers to him and his family.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Prayers


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Praying for you and your family.

Kip


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Praying for Slim, lazy8 , trucked and all those in the OGF family that may be in some sort of need.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

allwayzfishin said:


> I just watched his recent videos posted less than a week ago. Not sure what happened but I sent my prayers to him and his family.


Just to clarify, I think the "slim" everyone is referring to is ogf member "slimdaddy".

Slimdaddy, and anyone else going through rough times. Thoughts and prayers to you!

Southernsaug,
Very thoughtful of you! Thank you for caring!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the prayer chain prayer has got me thru the past and Im sure it will this time


----------



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Tonight slim daddy ,I will take you and your family before God in prayers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Slim, you are in our thoughts each and every day. Be strong for yourself and your family, they need you. Best Wishes,
Scott


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Gods blessing on you Slim ...


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

This is a great site with a lot of caring members, GOD BLESS YOU ALL!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Check 7:29 AM 12/22/21 -Special ask for Lazy8 drs appt.
trucked, forum families with covid and anyone I missed


----------



## 87duckhead (Oct 28, 2021)

Prayers


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

You can beat this slimdaddy…God Bless…He hears all…


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

check


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Check, Expecting the Lord to bless you today. It'll happen somewhere somehow, have eyes to see and ears to hear


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Spent quality time with the Lord this morning in prayer. Prayed for all as well as gave thanks for the healings that have been shared. God bless.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Prayers for all..too many to list😕


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

check 7:09 AM 12/24/21 Lifting up all forum members for a great Christmas. Add an unnamed lady with a dislocated hip and broken foot. Slimdaddy, Lazy8, trucked, covid family and anyone missed....laying you before the throne


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Words of prayer lifted up to our Heavenly Father for the healing and needs of stated...as well as unstated members and their families.
Also...Thanking Him on His celebrated birthday for ALL the grace, many Blessings and mercy's...some seen...many not..that He has granted us.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Words of prayer lifted up to our Heavenly Father for the healing and needs of stated...as well as unstated members and their families.
> Also...Thanking Him on His celebrated birthday for ALL the grace, many Blessings and mercy's...some seen...many not..that He has granted us.


Well said,Amen


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

checking in and lifting up


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Check, check and triple check.
Merry Christmas to all on this Blessed day.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Check and prayers for all OGF members dealing with health issues. 

Kip


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Jesus is called the Great Physician in the Scriptures. May He bring healing to these that have been named and to those who haven't asked. May He be your Prince of Peace!


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Prayers to Slim, Lazy 8, Trucked and all those affected by Covid. May God hold each of you in his palm offering healing, comfort and protection.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Im just hoping and praying its not cancer but it scares me because all my mom's brother's & sister died of it including my mom . I think Ive favored my dad's side which is heart & diabetes which I have but none of my 4 sisters has it but they've had all their female parts taken out but Ive read where a son takes after the mother so its hard to say cant wait till I get more scans the 4th to see what it really is could be serious then again it my not be but you know you always think the worse when you have tumors but whatever it is wasnt there in August when I had the blood clot . i talked to lady the other day she said didnt think it would be cancer as fast as it grew hope she's right she said probably cysts or fat deposits. After this yr I just want my life back want to get the floor done in my boat which was started last May and not done yet I want to get back to fishing and hunting a little but I have sit in my blind 2 times gonna try and get back there very soon got a nice buck coming around they I'd love to kill


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Slim if you need some help with getting your blind setup let me know. I’m just up the road from ya.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Checking in and lifting up


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Check.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

check


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Checking and praying.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

right behind you Buck-Eye....lifting them up


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanking of ya slim may you get good news an heal quickly man 👍


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Check and prayers

Kip


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

bobk said:


> Slim if you need some help with getting your blind setup let me know. I’m just up the road from ya.


Thank you but its a permanent blind but can be moved its on a skid but been in the same place for 2 yrs now


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Slimdaddy…thinking about you and your family…check,check and double check…stay tough and faithful …God Bless


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Checking in and praying


----------



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Check, valley’s in life are tough ,keep the faith. Praying Gods healing hands are upon you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Continued prayer...


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Check.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Check - Praying for strength and provision


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Check.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

check


----------



## pitchin (Apr 3, 2005)

Add Me - Stage 4 Esophagus / Stomach cancer (inoperable). Not good at asking for help but I might need a little on this one. Good news I went from 3 months to live in October to 20% chance of beating this thing. 5 rounds of radiation and 2 rounds of chemo in the books. Prayers headed your way slimdaddy hope everything works out for you.. Thanks to eyeangler1 for helping with the boat this fall.
pitchin out


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

pitchin said:


> Add Me - Stage 4 Esophagus / Stomach cancer (inoperable). Not good at asking for help but I might need a little on this one. Good news I went from 3 months to live in October to 20% chance of beating this thing. 5 rounds of radiation and 2 rounds of chemo in the books. Prayers headed your way slimdaddy hope everything works out for you.. Thanks to eyeangler1 for helping with the boat this fall.
> pitchin out


Prayers for you pitchin out .


----------



## tracker_80 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for all those in need


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

pitchin, I have buddy went through the same scenario and beat it. It's been about 5 years now since he finished treatments and surgeries. Keep your spirits up an hold on to faith.

Heavenly father we lift up pitchin to your throne and ask that you help him through this cancer battle. We boldly ask for your mercy of healing and glory for your name. Amen

continued prayer for all


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Started the new year off right, in prayer. Pitchin, you are definitely in our prayers, as well as those with unspoken concerns. I pray for healing, strength and a resurgence of faith throughout this great country this year.


----------



## pitchin (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks guys, it's greatly appreciated


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You are certainly added to the prayer list pitchin.
Please keep your faith...and keep your heart glued on our Heavenly Father.


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Continued prayers for all those mentioned previously and now adding Pitchin to the list. As Southernsaug said, keep the faith and your spirits up and look to our father for strength and guidance to get through this setback. Praying for you.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

checking in


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Check.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

prayers for all who need it


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Believing in His word...


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

In mind and heart, praying for the best for those in need. Our needs are often different than our wishes.

I'll add a thought for the day: He knew there would be pain when he came, but he came annyway. He came to prove that nothing in this life should defeat us. Read Romans 8. especially 8:31-39


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Fingers crossed for you guys.
Best wishes and much luck.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

check.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Check 

*James 5:16* New International Version
16 Therefore confess your sins to each other and pray for each other so that you may be healed. The prayer of a righteous person is powerful and effective.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

missed posting yesterday but didn't miss praying. Continued prayer


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Check and prayers

Kip


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

check


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Woke up at 3:30 this morning and laid in bed, but couldn't sleep. So I listened to a Christian playlist on my bluetooth head phones as not to disturb the boss. During this time I began to contemplate on my prayer commitments. OGF prayer needs were part of that. I wondered how long we keep this thread going and when we'd see an answer to our prayers. I never received that revelation, but I do know that my prayers and all the prayers offered here are heard. I learned a long time ago that God always hears our prayers, he will always answer. The thing is, we are impatient and narrow minded in what we expect of our prayers. I learned also that the answer is not often in the form or recipe we imagined, but with faith God will do impossible things. The most important thing is to remember it all works out for Good, it's gonna be Ok. Be patient and open minded. In this life we will suffer, but our sufferings are like a refining fire and we are like the grapes in a wine press, being pressed out to be made better by the creator. Paul said, "we die daily". Faith is knowing that what we can not see is there and that the things we hope for are certain. whether we live or die is not the issue, but how God will use what becomes of us. Through Christ we are assured eternal life, no matter our misery here we are healed in the end of all things in the flesh and transformed into the spiritual. For all we are praying for I tell you with faith....It's gonna be ok. Our prayers our for your healing but our trust is God will work it all out for good.

Here's a song to listen to - Tasha Layton ; Into The Sea. You can find it on youtube


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Somehow my post got double posted....so I deleted the repeated text.and added this prayer:

Lord bring us all healing and strength with wisdom for the day


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Checking in and prayed for all who are fighting addictions as talked about on another thread as well as the requests we know of and those unspoken.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Checking in. Adding addictions.


----------



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Check 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Continued prayer...


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

check, Adding Mrs Lay 8 to the list.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Update I've been dowñ I had a dizzy spell and fell in the bathroom and broke my back in 2 places then I was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer go Friday for chemo


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Slim, it sure seems like you have had your share of all of this. They say that the strongest warriors get the toughest battles. I continue to lift you up to the Lord and pray for his healing touch and to give you strength as you continue this difficult walk you've been on.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Wow, Slimdaddy....I have no words except we all care about you and pray for your strength, healing and peace.
Cont. prayer for everyone


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes, definitely continued prayer for all. Praying for the doctors treating you Slim. Hope the treatment today went as they expected. Lifting you up now.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Update I've been dowñ I had a dizzy spell and fell in the bathroom and broke my back in 2 places then I was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer go Friday for chemo


So sorry to hear that Slimdaddy 🙏


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm sorry Slimdaddy.
Please know that there are so many continuing to pray for you.🙏🙏


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

🙏 Praying for all


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Continuing to pray.....


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

IF ANYONE SEES OR HEARS FROM BOB KAYE HAVE HIM CALL SLIMDADDY THIS IS HIS WIFE. THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PRAYERS THEY ARE NEEDED SO BAD. LOVE YOU ALL


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

slimdaddy45 said:


> IF ANYONE SEES OR HEARS FROM BOB KAYE HAVE HIM CALL SLIMDADDY THIS IS HIS WIFE. THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PRAYERS THEY ARE NEEDED SO BAD. LOVE YOU ALL


🙏


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

praying for whatever the need is


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

slimdaddy45 said:


> IF ANYONE SEES OR HEARS FROM BOB KAYE HAVE HIM CALL SLIMDADDY THIS IS HIS WIFE. THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PRAYERS THEY ARE NEEDED SO BAD. LOVE YOU ALL


Bob k?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

slimdaddy45 said:


> IF ANYONE SEES OR HEARS FROM BOB KAYE HAVE HIM CALL SLIMDADDY THIS IS HIS WIFE. THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PRAYERS THEY ARE NEEDED SO BAD. LOVE YOU ALL


Hi, I sent a pm with my number and will help out. I don’t have your phone number. Take care.


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

Check…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Still in my prayer's


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I managed to get out of bed today but cant walk yet been a feel good day for me not had to many of them lately start 3rd round of chemo next thursday it knocks me down somewhat thanks for all the prayers guy much apreciated


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Will continue to keep you in thoughts and prayers


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

slimdaddy45 said:


> I managed to get out of bed today but cant walk yet been a feel good day for me not had to many of them lately start 3rd round of chemo next thursday it knocks me down somewhat thanks for all the prayers guy much apreciated


No problem Brother you are a staple in our prayer's


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Upland said:


> No problem Brother you are a staple in our prayer's


Good for you .Continued prayers .Hang in there.Wife did chemo and seemed like it would never end .But here we are today and all is well and she has had hair again for a while now . I had radiation on the eye last year and I am good also .Better days ahead for you


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Prayers and hang in there God is good.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Continued prayer...
Sent you a pm slimdaddy


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

🙏


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Continuing to pray Slimdaddy. Hopefully you can get on your feet soon. Will say a special prayer next Thursday.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Prayers sent for all in need.


----------

